# Több milliárdot szórnak ismét oda és arra, amire nem kellene...



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Március 21)

*Orbán Viktor* bejelentette, hogy *Zalaegerszegen kormányzati segítséggel Mindszenty József egykori bíboros-hercegprímásról elnevezett emlékközpontot hoznak létre több milliárdért.* 
*
*Mindszenty József életművének egy része, az antikommunista kiállása önmagában nem teszi alkalmassá arra, hogy egy demokratikus társadalom számára példaképül szolgáljon, s tiltakozni kell az ellen, hogy az életét bemutató nemzeti emlékhely látogatók százezrei felé sugározzon a fentieket nyilván elhallgató vagy elferdítő hazugságot!*
Mindszenty József kanonizálása abba a tendenciába illik, amely megteremteni igyekszik Nyírő József, Prohászka Ottokár, Tormay Cecil, Hómann Bálint és legutóbb Donáth György kultuszát is. A súlyos tévedésnél is több.
*
Ki is volt ez az ember, akire több milliárdot szórnak? Mármint az emlékparkra, hogy neve és tettei fenn maradjanak?! Itt alább olvasható. 
Miért háborgok ismét? Unásig hajtogatom: az egészségügy, orvosok, ápolók, oktatás, pedagógusok, kultúra, színházak egyéb és a szociális háló, nyugdíjak, utak és ez is, meg az is...
Ezek mind háttérbe szorulnak, mert jelenlegi kormányunknak más ötletei vannak. Lehetőség szerint olyan ötletei, melyek sok, nagyon sok pénzbe kerülnek, a magyar állampolgárokat felháborítja, sőt fel is bőszíti. Ami a lényeg, hogy nap, mint nap bizonygatják, hogy ők az erősebbek. Legyen szó a városligeti fák kigyomlálásáról, vagy a budai várbeli dolgokról, de említésre méltó ez a tervük is.
Miért?
Ezeket a felesleges pénzköltéseket _ép ésszel nem lehet felfogni. Ezekhez már más kell, amivel sem én, de más sem rendelkezik.
*_
Mindszenty (Pehm) József 1892-ben született a Vas megyei Csehimindszenten. Iskoláit Szombathelyen végezte, s itt is szentelték pappá 1915-ben.
Zalaegerszegre 1918-ban a szombathelyi megyéspüspök nevezte ki Pehm Józsefet. Tagja lett a városi képviselőtestületnek is. Politikai nézeteit nem sokáig rejtette véka alá. Már 1918 őszén szervezkedésbe kezdett a Károlyi-kormány ellen. Nem a Tanácsköztársaság ellen, hanem a polgári demokratikus fordulat ellen. 1919-ben Mindszenty Józsefet nem a bolsevik hatalom, hanem a Károlyi-kormány tartóztatta le a demokratikus államrend elleni aknamunka miatt, helyezte házi őrizetbe, s majd néhány hónap múlva a Tanácsköztársaság terrorja idején engedik szabadon! Ekkor tért haza szülőfalujába, Csehimindszentre.
Már 1918 karácsonyán megalapította a_ Zala-megyei Újság_ című lapot, amelynek kezdetben ő volt a főszerkesztője és a 2. világháború végéig a zalaegerszegi plébánia által fenntartott cég adta ki, s mindvégig Mindszenty határozta meg a lap szellemiségét. Hasábjain a keresztény-nemzeti eszme radikális, da nem horthysta, hanem Habsburg-hű vonulatát képviselte, harsány antiszemitizmussal kísérve. „Azt hittük, hogy az a Friedrich István [az ellenforradalmi rendszer első miniszterelnöke]… megért bennünket és kifejezi a mi akaratunkat, ami az egész világ akarata is: és megtisztítja ezt a nyomorúságos hazát a betolakodó kellemetlen vendégseregektől. Azt hittük, hogy az a nemzetrontó, vallásmételyező galíciai zsidó horda, amelyik elözönlötte sáska módra hazánkat, végképpen megszűnik itt létezni. Azt hittük, hogy ez a bűzös fekély, az a förtelmes gennyező seb, amit egyszerűen zsidónak hívnak Magyarországon – orvosi műtét alá kerül…”
„Vigyázzatok az újsággal” című brosúrája, amelyet a „destruktív”, azaz zsidó–liberális–szabadkőműves sajtó ellen írt a keresztény sajtó védelmében, s amelyet Zalaegerszegen széles körben terjesztettek. Ebben a zsidó származású magyar írókat, művészeket, újságírókat – Molnár Ferencet, Bródy Sándort, Szomori Dezsőt, Szép Ernőt, Ignotus Pált, Lengyel Menyhértet stb. – a nemzet ellenségének nevezte, akik destruktív módon rombolják a társadalom erkölcseit, összetartó erejét. Vajon ki lesz-e állítva a Mindszenty Emlékközpontban ez a röpirat, s ha igen, akkor vajon hogyan fogja azt elmagyarázni, hogy „A Pál utcai fiúk” egy a magyar társadalom erkölcseit romboló, destruktív mű?
_Lapja sajtótámadást indított azok ellen a zsidó kereskedők ellen is, akik katolikus ünnepnapon nem zárták be a boltjukat,_ holott erre semmi nem kötelezte őket, egy ízben pedig türelmetlensége a tettlegességig fajult: 1922-ben a nyílt utcán ütött arcon egy embert, mert az nem vette le előtte a kalapját. Az esetből bírósági ügy lett, melynek eredményeként a város plébánosát testi sértésért 200 korona pénzbüntetésre ítélték.

Az 1920-as és 1930-as években pártpolitikai szerepet is vállalt. Bizalmasa volt Fangler Béla, aki az egyik zalai választókerület képviselőjeként _1920. április 19-én a nemzetgyűlésben zsidótörvény megalkotását követelte, s mindjárt be is terjesztette a magyarországi zsidóság jogfosztására irányuló javaslatát. Ebben zsidókataszter felállítását kezdeményezte, amelynek a legszélső katasztere elképzelése szerint a következőképpen festett volna: „Az első osztályban lévőktől elsősorban el kell vonni a vagyont tökéletesen, 100 %-ra. Sem az első-, sem a másodosztályú zsidó cselédet nem tarthat, az üzlethelyiséget tőle el kell venni, lakásába úgy be kell szorítani, hogy csak egy kis szobája maradjon meg, minden egyéb mellékhelyiség nélkül.”_
Az 1930-as évek második felében, az első zsidótörvény megjelenésekor azt fanyalogva fogadta, ugyanis túl kevésnek tartotta: „_A zsidókérdés tehát végre a megoldás útjára kerül. … Megvalljuk a törvényjavaslat minden jó szándéka ellenére kezdő lépésnek sem teljesen kielégítő.”_
Később, veszprémi püspöksége idején, a püspökség által kiadott „keresztény politikai lap”-ról, a deportálások idején azt írja Kiss György romándi plébános a püspökének írt felháborodott hangú levelében, hogy „a lapnak a zsidókérdésben elfoglalt álláspontja … egy hajszálnyival sem maradt alul a legvéresebb szájú ún. szélsőjobboldali kiadványok hangja mellett!”

„A zsidókérdést mi szociális, gazdasági és világnézeti kérdésnek tekintjük… Az általunk támogatott kereszténypárt hozta létre az egyetlen fajvédő törvényt, a numerus clausust, viselve annak ódiumát mind a mai napig.”
Tehát a politikai nyilatkozata pozitív, előremutató példának említi a numerust clausus törvényt, sőt elismeri, hogy azt a kereszténypárt kezdeményezésére hozták meg.

A világháború után, 1945. október 2-án kinevezte Mindszenty Józsefet a hercegprímási tisztségre. Mindez már a szovjet hadsereg által megszállt országban következett be, ahol a magyar kommunista párt megkezdte tevékenységét a hatalom teljes kisajátítására. Ez ellen Mindszenty, mint a katolikus egyház feje, természetesen mindent megtett. Tevékenységének hatékonyságát azonban rontotta, hogy,_ finoman fogalmazva, a politikai éleslátás szikrájával sem rendelkezett. Hercegprímási kinevezése után, mint az ország első közjogi méltósága mutatkozott be, amivel kivívta a többi közjogi méltóság megdöbbenését._ Egyik első intézkedéseként futárt küldött Habsburg Ottóhoz, amelyben biztosította rendíthetetlen hűségéről, s egyben felajánlotta számára a trónt, megjegyezve, hogyha majd elfoglalja azt, akkor mindjárt szerezzen vissza Magyarország számára néhány vármegyét.
Antikommunista volt, de nem demokrata.


----------



## setni (2016 Március 21)

Miért?
Egyszerűen a kormány nem talál megfelelő példaképet vagy nem is akar, elég ha a Jobbik vitorláiból kifogja a szelet.
Csak hiába is írkálunk bármit a kormány szavazók csóválják a fejüket, de maradnak.
Azt hírdeti a kormány hogy három választás van vagy a kommunisták, vagy a fasiszták vagy ők. Természetesen ennyire leegyszerűsítve hisz csak ezt értik a választói.(ezt is várják el)


----------



## Márta0320 (2016 Március 22)

Kedves Mindenki !

Szeretettel és tisztelettel köszöntök Mindenkit !! Szíves elnézést kérek a zavarásért , úgy érzem a lelkem mélyén , nagyon idekapcsolható tartalmában , mondanivalójában az a hosszas gondolat , amely tegnap tört ki a szívemből egy megosztás kapcsán ....
Ha nem veszik rossz néven , megosztanám Önökkel .....

Szívem mélyéről jövő szeretettel köszöntök Mindenkit !! Nagyon találó , mondhatni , LÉTFONTOSSÁGÚ kérdés , ami a képen " költői " kérdésként " feltétetett " !!! Jogos , hiszen oly sok honfitársunk ( velünk együtt !! ) naponta rágódik ezen , megoldást keresve ...... Mindenki tudja ( nem kell egyetemi végzettség hozzá !! ) a káosz , a kilátástalanság , reménytelenség , a folyamatos lecsúszás stb . okait , de sajnos nem lehet elérni semmi pozitív változást !!!! 
Amíg továbbra is a *PAZARLÁS *, ugyanakkor más fontos társadalmi ágazatoktól ( egészségügy , oktatás , munkalehetőség , különböző hivatalok stb ... ) a pénz elvonása folytatódik , vezetőinken kívül a temetkezési vállalkozók járnak jól !!! Ők nem csődölnek be , hisz a halandóság magas , és tovább növekszik !!! Többször hallottam egyfajta megoldásként , hogy felajánlják a klinikáknak a tetemüket , hadd tudjanak tanulni a jövő orvosai !!! ( Már akik itthon maradnak !! ) Ebben az esetben az egyetemi klinika gondoskodik a temetésről !!! NEM TUDJÁK SOKAN EZT AZ ÉLETTEL EGYÜTT JÁRÓ , A FÖLDI LÉTET LEZÁRÓ KEGYELETI SZERTARTÁST MEGFIZETNI !!! Szociális segélyért sem fordulhatnak az önkormányzathoz , hiszen minden fajta segélyt ( így a temetkezési segélyt is !!! ) megvonták !!! Szociális háló ??!! Ugyan !!! Millió lyuk van rajta !!! Az ember nem számít , tegye azt , amit gondol !!! 
Csak ott fent , a tisztelt Honatyáknak menjen jól , a többi nem érdekes !!! Bármerre megy az ember , mindenhol ez a téma !!! Rendkívül nagy a csüggedés , az elégedetlenség , a jövőkép nélküliség , az éhezés és még sokáig lehetne sorolni ...... 

Tegnap volt a születésnapom , de rendkívül apatikus , mélyen letargikus állapotban telt el !!! Engem is rendkívül foglalkoztatnak mindazok a kérdések , drága Marcsi , mint Téged !!! Öröm ??!! Mi az ??! Ha valaki egykor nevetős volt , örülni tudott bárminek is , mára lefagyott az arcáról !!! 
Ott tartok , hogy a jó Isten mentsen meg attól , hogy megérjem életem azon szakaszát , amikor teljesen kiszolgáltatott állapotba kerülnék !!!! ( Orvosaim őszintén megmondták jövőbéli kilátásaimat , azt , hogy teljes fizikai leépülés , ezzel együtt 24 órás ápolás várható .... Tolószék és más egyéb segédeszköz ..... Már most teljes gerinc fűző segíti a létemet ... ) Csoda , hogy félek ezektől a rám váró nehézségektől ??!!
Hiszem , hogy meghallgatást nyernek ez irányú imáim , fohászaim !!! 
Érted nagyon aggódom , amikor sajnos mindig olvasom az eü - ben tapasztalt káoszt !!! Nagyon sok ÁLDÁST kívánok életedre , drága Marcsi !!! 
Puszillak !! Márti




#Joshua


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Március 22)

Márta0320 írta:


> Kedves Mindenki !
> 
> Szeretettel és tisztelettel köszöntök Mindenkit !! Szíves elnézést kérek a zavarásért , úgy érzem a lelkem mélyén , nagyon idekapcsolható tartalmában , mondanivalójában az a hosszas gondolat , amely tegnap tört ki a szívemből egy megosztás kapcsán ....
> Ha nem veszik rossz néven , megosztanám Önökkel .....
> ...


*
_*Kedves Márta!*
Először is fel a fejjel és ne gondolj a rosszra! Azonnal felköszöntelek mind a magam,mind a többiek munkatársak, tagok nevében is! Kérlek, örömmel hallgasd meg ezt a dalt, ami remélem azonnal kirángat, ebből a rossz kedvedből:

**
Nosza, akkor folytatom! Hidd el, ettől még, hogy ilyen bajod van, élhetsz ÉLHETŐ életet! Most elénekeljem a saját bajaimat?! Nem teszem, csak annyit, hogy vannak. Nem gondolok vele, mindig a jóra koncentrálok. Tudod, olyan vagyok, mint egy optimista béka. 
Van ugye a mese, hogy két béka bele esett a tejfölös bödönbe. A pesszimista azonnal feladta, jaj, megfulladok és ezzel el is merült. Kipurcant.
De bezzeg a másik brekus! Ezért is a "lógóm" a béka, mert az vagyok, egy túlélő és egy olyan nőszemély, aki soha, semmit nem ad fel. Igaz, el- és beismerem, időnként másoknak valóban az idegeire megyek, de csak addig, amíg el nem intézem azt, amire rászánom magam. 
Visszatérve a békához. Az optimista béka egyfolytában azzal biztatta magát: nem, nem, soha nem adom fel! S, kapálódzott. S, mi történt? A tejfölből vaj lett. Azután nagy brekkenccsel ki is ugrott!
Így éld az életed. 
Mindenkinek vannak rosszabb és jobb időszakai az életében. Nem szabad, hogy a pesszimizmus ránk nyomja a létét, s meg nem tudunk moccanni, s csak rossz gondolatok forognak a fejünkben. Nem, ezt soha ne hagyd. Aki feladja, az már csatát is veszített.
Mondok egy másik példát. 
Van egy fél pohár vizem. A pesszimista elkezdi a sírálmait: jaj, jaj, jaj nekem, meg fogok pusztulni, mert csak fél pohár vizem van! Jaj, szegény fejemnek! 
De bezzeg az optimista, mit szól ehhez a fél pohár vízhez? Assszta! De jó, még van egy fél pohár vizem, tiszta is, hideg is! Bajom? Volt, nincs, fene bánja... 
Így állj az életedhez!
Tudom, tudom, mindenkinek vannak gondjai, nekem is bőven. Erre pedig azt mesélném el, ha mindenki kitenné a kapujába a saját batyuját, melyben a szomorkák és a betegségek, a magányosság, a fájdalmak, lelki, testi egyebek és sérelmek benne vannak. Ahogy kitenné, átnézne az utca másik oldalára, s azonnal be is húzná a saját batyuját, mert rádöbbenne, hogy "hűŰŰ, az angyalát, a szomszédnak, sokkal nagyobb a batyuja, mint az enyém!".
Fel a fejjel, ne gondolkozz MÁR előre a rosszra, mert akkor szinte beprogramozod magadba a rosszat.
Kizárólag a jóra koncentrálj. 
A múlttal már semmit nem tudsz tenni, azon nem tudunk változtatni.
A jelenben ÉLJ, s a jövőbe tervezz!
Bármit, ha csak annyit, hogy holnap kimegyek egy fél órát sétálni, mert jó lesz az idő, már az is tervezés.
Fel a fejjel, mert oda röpülök és felemelem az arcod, és a szemedbe nézek, ráadásul bele is ordítok az arcodba:
"azért is LÉGY BOLDOG" !!!!
Miért?
Látsz, hallasz, tudsz (még) mozogni, vannak önálló gondolataid, tudsz ide belépni, tudsz olvasni, fel is fogod agyilag, hogy mik vannak ide leírva, akkor?!
Tudsz enni, bármit, ha csak egy szelet vajas, vagy zsíros kenyeret, már az is ajándék. 
Nem kell a kútról hozni a vízet.
Ki tudsz menni a vécére és el is tudod intézni a magad körüli dolgaidat.
Akkor?
Most MÉG NE gondolj a rosszra!
Ne gondolj, mert oda repülök és --- és ----- megharaplak!  *G.B.*_


----------



## Melitta (2016 Március 22)

setni írta:


> Miért?
> Egyszerűen a kormány nem talál megfelelő példaképet vagy nem is akar, elég ha a Jobbik vitorláiból kifogja a szelet.
> Csak hiába is írkálunk bármit a kormány szavazók csóválják a fejüket, de maradnak.
> Azt hírdeti a kormány hogy három választás van vagy a kommunisták, vagy a fasiszták vagy ők. Természetesen ennyire leegyszerűsítve hisz csak ezt értik a választói.(ezt is várják el)



Csak is a ketes hiru figurakkal huzakodik elo, csak azt tudnam ki a fenenek volt jo az a rendszer?
Par kivaltsagosnaka tobbi az retteget a csedoroktol, millio szamra kolduskent tengettek az eletuket, a rasszimus megteremtoi ami miatt borzalams aldozatok lettek az antiszemitizmus es sorolni nem lehet azeknek a letunt embereknek a cselekmenyeit.
Ezt kivanna ujbol atelni az orszag? Ez lenne a peldakep?


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Március 22)

Melitta írta:


> Csak is a ketes hiru figurakkal huzakodik elo, csak azt tudnam ki a fenenek volt jo az a rendszer?
> Par kivaltsagosnaka tobbi az retteget a csedoroktol, millio szamra kolduskent tengettek az eletuket, a rasszimus megteremtoi ami miatt borzalams aldozatok lettek az antiszemitizmus es sorolni nem lehet azeknek a letunt embereknek a cselekmenyeit.
> Ezt kivanna ujbol atelni az orszag? Ez lenne a peldakep?


*
_*Kedves Melitta,*
jelenlegi kormányunk egyes tagjai afelé hajlanak, hiszen ezeket a példaképeket akarják "betonba vésni", de az is lehet, hogy márványba, mivel olyan hatalmas összegről van itt szó.
Mi, a többség véleményére meg ki kíváncsi?! 
Ők nem, az biztos. 
Ők szobrot, emlékparkot állítanak leírhatatlanul sok pénzért, amivel bizonyítják, hogy itt, ebben az országban mindenkinek kuss. Csak nekik és kizárólag nekik van igazuk.
Ezzel és minden moccanatukkal azt húzzák alá, légyen itt akár a Városligeti fák kivágásáról szóló történet, vagy bármi is.
Ők az erősebbek, s vegyük ezt tudomásul. 
Nem, nem, ez részükről nem fenyegetés. Ez egyszerűen a jelenlegi kormány részéről - erőfitogtatás.
Ennyiből áll a történetünk.
Ami végtelenül szomorú.
*G.B.*_


----------



## Márta0320 (2016 Március 22)

Drága Bojana !

Őszinte szeretettel és tisztelettel köszöntöm !! Nem tudom méltó módon megköszönni kedvességét , empátiáját , SZERETETÉT , amelyet sugároz felém !!! Nagyon szépen megkérem , ne gondoljon semmi rosszra , szándékosságra , ez nagyon messze áll a természetemtől !!! ( Később nem szólok semmihez hozzá , nehogy félreérthető legyek !!! )
Csupán a korábban leírtak adták a témát .... És ( mivel nagyon nem tudom elfogadni Honatyáink " áldottnak " vélt tevékenységét , az igazságtalanságot , az öntörvényűséget , az evilági javak igazságtalan elosztását , az embertelenséget , a másokon való átgázolást stb . ) , így gejzírként törtek fel belőlem a lelkemet szétmarcangoló negatívumok , amelyek mélyen a "BŰN " kategóriájába tartoznak !!! Annak is a súlyosabb formájába !!!
A leírt élethelyzetek VALÓSÁGOSAK , rendkívül deprimált , apatikus lelkületben élnek , ( vegetálnak !! ) emberek , családok , idősek .... Tehát a társadalom legnagyobb része !!!
Az is valóság , amit a magam eü - i állapotáról írtam le .... Azt gondolom , hogy ha valaki születése óta komoly beteg , gyógyultnak soha nem tekinthették , sőt !!! Kérdésemre őszintén megmondták , hogy mire kell számítanom ( miután 2004 - ben egy infarktust követően Pécsett megtalálták azt a betegséget , amit nem tudnak gyógyítani !!!! ) , ezek tudatában senki nem tudna boldog , örömteli lenni !!! Az állandó , egyre súlyosbodó fájdalmaktól nem tudok megfeledkezni ..... A drága ismerőseim , barátaim tartják bennem a lelket !!! De ezt is csak addig , amíg nem kényszerülök a búcsúra , mert a rossz gépet nem tudom  cserélni ....
Egy klinikai bent fekvésem alkalmával a főorvosnő ( akivel egymást nagyon szerető , általam nagyon tisztelt kapcsolat alakult ki !! ) , odaült az ágyamra , és előadta a javaslatát , vagyis hogy próbálkozzak meg külföldi gyógykezeléssel ..... Ehhez segítséget kellene kérni , és lehet , hogy ezúton élhetőbbé tudnák tenni az életemet .....
Azonnal ( megköszönve ajánlatát ! ) " NEM " válasszal zártam le a beszélgetést !!! Azt mondtam Neki , hogy ha kisgyermek gyógykezeléséhez kérik az emberek segítségét , teljesen érthető , sőt jogos !!! A beteg kisgyermek előtt még ott az élet , nagyon nem mindegy , hogy milyen minőségben éli azt meg !!!

Búcsúzóul újra megköszönöm áldott szívét !!! Többé nem reagálok semmire , nehogy másként legyen bárki részéről értékelve , mint magam szántam .....

Nagyon sok ÁLDÁST kívánok életére , és kollégái életére is !!!

Üdvözlettel és köszönettel : R. Márta


----------



## tornando (2016 Március 22)

setni írta:


> Miért?
> Egyszerűen a kormány nem talál megfelelő példaképet vagy nem is akar, elég ha a Jobbik vitorláiból kifogja a szelet.
> Csak hiába is írkálunk bármit a kormány szavazók csóválják a fejüket, de maradnak.
> Azt hírdeti a kormány hogy három választás van vagy a kommunisták, vagy a fasiszták vagy ők. Természetesen ennyire leegyszerűsítve hisz csak ezt értik a választói.(ezt is várják el)


Gondolod hogy csak erre futja az eszéből a magyar választónak?
Példakép kell és ott van a múlt?
Nem hinném hogy az ország 50%-a ennyire ne törődne mával vagy a holnappal.
Ez felületes szemlélet.
az a 3 választékot is csak rövideszűek hiszik el
A pillanatnyi felszínből állapítottad meg
Van a lappangó értelkem az kell hasson előbb utóbb
És megtöri a demagóg szlogeneket, a múltba fordulást.
Értelem elő kell jöjjön


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Március 22)

Márta0320 írta:


> Drága Bojana !
> 
> Őszinte szeretettel és tisztelettel köszöntöm !! Nem tudom méltó módon megköszönni kedvességét , empátiáját , SZERETETÉT , amelyet sugároz felém !!! Nagyon szépen megkérem , ne gondoljon semmi rosszra , szándékosságra , ez nagyon messze áll a természetemtől !!! ( Később nem szólok semmihez hozzá , nehogy félreérthető legyek !!! )
> Csupán a korábban leírtak adták a témát .... És ( mivel nagyon nem tudom elfogadni Honatyáink " áldottnak " vélt tevékenységét , az igazságtalanságot , az öntörvényűséget , az evilági javak igazságtalan elosztását , az embertelenséget , a másokon való átgázolást stb . ) , így gejzírként törtek fel belőlem a lelkemet szétmarcangoló negatívumok , amelyek mélyen a "BŰN " kategóriájába tartoznak !!! Annak is a súlyosabb formájába !!!
> ...


*
Kedves, drága kedves Márta!
Most, most aztán harapok, de nagyot! 
Először is, nem magázzuk itt egymást, hanem tegezzük. Megköszönném!
Másodjára, mi az, hogy nem szólsz hozzá ehhez meg máshoz sem? Jaj, Uram Atyám, akkor én miért koptatom az ujjaimat, sőt a klaviatúrámat? Igenis, amit leírok, arra elvárom, sőt meg is köszönöm a válaszokat. Ha azok számomra dicséretesek, sőt ha egyáltalán ne azok - mindenképpen megköszönöm.
Az én véleményem csak egy a sok közül! A Te véleményedre igenis számot tartok, sőt el is várom, ráadásul meg is köszönöm.
Egy egy szívből megtett "talpra" állítás, amit megkockáztattam.
S, nagyon remélem, sikerrel jártam.
Igaz szeretettel, nyílt barátsággal, ezernél is több jókívánsággal.
A többit priviben!
G.B.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Március 22)

tornando írta:


> Gondolod hogy csak erre futja az eszéből a magyar választónak?
> Példakép kell és ott van a múlt?
> Nem hinném hogy az ország 50%-a ennyire ne törődne mával vagy a holnappal.
> Ez felületes szemlélet.
> ...


*
_*Kedves Tornando!*
Hidd el, én is várom,várom, várom, hogy mikor jön elő az "ÉRTELEM"...
De nem jön...
Egyenlőre van a fásultság, a beletörődés, a saját sebek nyalogatása... az önvigasztalás, vagy saját magukba zuhanás, a depresszió és végtelen elkeseredettség.
A másik oldalon pedig az, hogy félnek a saját ügyük, dolguk miatt kiállni, mert félnek, hogy a tévében meglátja őket a főnökük, aztán van a kirúgás. No és akkor hogyan, a tovább?
Több felé szakadt az ország, s ez borzalmas.
Régi az igazság, hogy oszd meg és uralkodj.
Jelenlegi kormányunk ezt teszi.
Az emberek zöme bemegy a munkahelyére, ha van neki, s látástól-Mikulásig dolgozik. Nem kérdez, csak mindenbe beletörődik.
Az a legszörnyűbb, hogy nincs olyan ellenzék, nincs olyan ERŐS ellenzék, akire rábíznák az életüket, terveiket, a jövőjüket.
A jelenlegi kormány pedig arat és visz mindent. No meg, úgy beépíti az embereit, hogy azokat képtelenség lenne kimoccantani, még akkor is, ha az elkövetkezendő választáskor nem a Fidesz nyer, olyan fontos helyeken ahol bármiféle döntés lehetséges, csak ott vannak, csak ott maradnak...

De más.
No és az "új" kormány mit kap?
Lelkiekben megtört embereket, erősen középkorúakat, no meg nagyon időseket, gyerekeket, akik nem tudtak bármi okból elmenni.
Továbbá, nem szakképzett, csak betanított munkások tömkelegét.
Munkahelyek hiányát, rozzant és lyukas szociális hálót.
De nem sorolom, ezt pontosan Te is tudod, már akkor, ha túléljük a dolgokat és nem kell kórházba mennünk, bármi okból. 
Mert ott aztán van olyan katasztrófa, amit el sem tudok "énekelni"._


----------



## tornando (2016 Március 22)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *
> _*Kedves Tornando!*
> Hidd el, én is várom,várom, várom, hogy mikor jön elő az "ÉRTELEM"...
> De nem jön...
> ...


Szervusz erre ennyi elég.


> This member limits who may view their full profile.


Másutt már leírtam erre nem.
Mert ez is nyalogatás.

Más:





Szekszárd


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Március 27)

Melitta írta:


> Csak is a ketes hiru figurakkal huzakodik elo, csak azt tudnam ki a fenenek volt jo az a rendszer?
> Par kivaltsagosnaka tobbi az retteget a csedoroktol, millio szamra kolduskent tengettek az eletuket, a rasszimus megteremtoi ami miatt borzalams aldozatok lettek az antiszemitizmus es sorolni nem lehet azeknek a letunt embereknek a cselekmenyeit.
> Ezt kivanna ujbol atelni az orszag? Ez lenne a peldakep?


*
_*Melitta, *teljesen igazad van. 
Egyetlen példakép van ma, s ezt mindnyájan tudjuk, hogy ki Ő? Odáig még nem fajult a dolog, hogy szobrot állítanának "nékije" még élete delén. De semmi sem elképzelhetetlen, még az is, hogy azt is megéljük, mármint a szobor avatást. Voltak politikai vezetők, akiket életükben szobrokkal, festményekkel ajándékoztak meg. Nem csodálkoznék._


----------



## Márta0320 (2016 Május 10)

Kedves Bojana !

Őszinte szeretettel és tisztelettel köszöntelek !! Elnézést kérek a zavargásért , de úgy érzem , hogy ez a lírai vers nagyon szépen kifejezi az élet értelmét , a fontossági sorrendet stb ....
Jó lenne , ha döntéshozóink közül minél többen elolvasnák !!! Különösen üdvös lenne , ha megérintené a lelküket is !!!
Ha megengeded , bemásolnám ide .... Szerény véleményem szerint kapcsolódik az eredeti témához .....

Aranyosi Ervin: 
Az igazi gazdagság

Mi is a gazdagság? Nagy vagyon, sok ékszer?
Fel lehet-e fogni földhöz ragadt ésszel?
Mi az élet célja? Kincseket szerezni?
Eldugni más elől, hogy ne lássa senki?
Úgy hiszem, világunk sokkal szebb hely volna,
ha az ember léte nem a pénzről szólna,
nem gebedne bele senki a munkába,
s nem az “élne csak jól”, kinek lóg a lába.

A gazdagok szerint csak az a sikeres,
aki éjjel nappal milliókat keres.
S lám, ami a furcsa, a szegény is hiszi,
hogy majd sok munkával biztos sokra viszi.
Még a gyermeknek is folyton azt tanítja,
hogy a szép életnek tanulás a nyitja.
Ám aki dús gazdag, inkább mást tanácsol,
nem a tudós gazdag, – az, aki harácsol.

Nem kell megszakadni, sem a szánkat tépni,
mások hátán egyre magasabbra lépni!
Mikor magasan vagy, lezuhanni könnyebb,
mindent elveszítve hullhat majd a könnyed.
Hát mi a gazdagság? Nézzük józan szemmel!
Mikor felszabadult, és boldog az ember.
Az öröm forrása a szívünkből fakad,
sok-sok szeretettel tedd gazdaggá magad!

Tégy az emberekért, alkoss szebb világot,
műveld meg a földed, nevelj szép virágot!
Engedd, hogy mindenki úgy tegye a dolgát,
hogy megmutathassa jóember mivoltát!
Használja fel bátran fénylő tehetségét,
ne szorongva várja a munkaidő végét.
Mutassa mindenki, hogy mire is képes,
mihez van tudása, mihez kedvet érez.

Nem is tanítanék haszontalan dolgot,
elvont tudománytól egy gyerek sem boldog.
Olyat tanítanék, mihez kedvet érez,
ami közel állhat alkotó szívéhez.
A monoton munkát végezzék a gépek!
Robot robotoljon, ne rabszolga népek!
Az ember alkosson, szívét beleadva,
s lelje csak örömét a szép feladatban.

S aki alkotni tud, az tanítson mást is,
s olyan adja tovább eztán a tudást is,
mert csak egy módon tud fejlődni az ember,
ha megnyitja lelkét, s így él, szeretettel.
Hát, mi a gazdagság? Nehogy elfelejtsem,
a szép gondolatot sötét kútba ejtsem!
Bizony a gazdagság ma is azt jelenti,
ha egymásért élünk és nem ural senki.

Gazdagság az idő, s nem mérhető pénzben,
mikor a munkámban örömömet érzem,
látom kezem alatt új életre kelni,
s hagynak teremteni, szépen remekelni.
Azt, amit teremtek, szívből adom másnak,
jövőnek alkotok, nem az elmúlásnak.
Adok is, kapok is, s közösen használjuk,
egymásért teremtve angyalokká váljunk!

Az igaz gazdagság ott van a családban,
a közös percekben, békés boldogságban,
szeretet vízében merítkező szívben,
lélek-szivárványként oltalmazó ívben.
Megnő gazdagságunk mikor kiterjesztjük,
mikor nemzetünket magunk köré vesszük,
így alkotva népet, egy nagyobb családot,
gazdagítva ezzel ezt a szép világot.

Lehet ehhez többet szólni ?! Felesleges !!! A költő teljes szívéből fogalmazta meg !!!


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Május 10)

Márta0320 írta:


> Kedves Bojana !
> 
> Őszinte szeretettel és tisztelettel köszöntelek !! Elnézést kérek a zavargásért , de úgy érzem , hogy ez a lírai vers nagyon szépen kifejezi az élet értelmét , a fontossági sorrendet stb ....
> Jó lenne , ha döntéshozóink közül minél többen elolvasnák !!! Különösen üdvös lenne , ha megérintené a lelküket is !!!
> ...


*
_*Kedves Márta0320!*
Küldeményeddel megtiszteltél. 
Köszönöm! **_


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Május 13)

*Boci-boci tarka, se füle sem farka...
Ez már nem is tarka, egyenesen szivárvány színű!*

Bogányi Gergely csodazongoráját még tavaly mutatták be. Ennek elkészítését 60 millióval támogatta akkor az MNB. Most viszont kiderült, az MNB nem szűkmarkú, ha hangszerek vásárlásáról van szó. A Matolcsy vezette Pallas Athéné Domus Animae ugyanis most épp magának vesz egy Steinway zongorát 121 ezer dollárért, azaz 32 millió forintért. Az MNB legújabb szerzeményét a Matolcsy által megvásárolt Lónyay-villában helyeznék el az ide tervezett zenei és kulturális programokhoz. 
*
A zongorát Reisinger Károly magyar származású zongorakészítő New York-i restaurátor-műhelyéből vásárolja meg az alapítvány, ami így_ állításuk szerint egyrészt fele annyiba kerül, mint egy új darab, másrészt a készítéséhez felhasznált régi fa miatt jobb minőségű, mint egy most készült hangszer._
_Az MNB korábban közel 300 millió forintot sem sajnált egy magyar tervezésű csodazongorára._
*(Óh, mindjárt sírva fakadok, de az "ürömtől"  . Az MNB vezér szerint még spórolt is, mert "ócsón" vette. De mi a jó fenének?! Hja, ha a fenének, akkor minden rendben van  ). *


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Május 16)

*Kerékpárút - ami NAGYON SOK PÉNZBE került...
*
Valamit nagyon kiloptak ebből az útburkolásból. Elképzelhető, hogy az anyagköltségen spóroltak. Tény, hogy sokba került, s az is látható, hogy használhatatlan.
Igenis erre a kerékpár útra szükség volna. Meg is építették, de milyen minőségben?! Lám, lám, még a fű is kinőtt a repedésekből. Életveszélyes ezen közlekedni, át kell menni "kígyó mozgásba". Mire célba ér a kerékpározó, nem kell mondani neki, hogy szédülj el, mert bele is szédül. De nemcsak a _kacskaringásba_, de attól a felgyülemlett méregtől, melyet nem tud az arcába ordítani annak, aki ilyen ocsmány munkát végzett. Mármint ha ezt a gányolást munkának csúfoljuk.
_*Ez a "csoda út" melyen lassan akár kecskét is lehetne legeltetni Hatvanból - Boldog irányába tart és u.ez fordítva. Autóval sem mernék erre a hullámos végtermékre ráhajtani, nemhogy kerékpárral. *_
S, ez nem kivételes, sőt nem kirívó eset. Nálunk, mármint országosan minden út, talán még a sztrádák nem (?) telis-tele vannak kátyúval. Mivel a 4-est jól ismerem, nemcsak szűk, hatalmas forgalom megy át rajta, de ott is, egy jól nevelt autót vezető ember is elkáromkodja magát... Kerékpárral nem merném a nekem olyan kedves, jó színészt erre az útra ráengedni. Belehalna a szentségelésbe...
* *






Fotó: 60lap.hu
Hja, hogy mennyibe is került?! Milliárdos költséggel építettek ki és tavaly a kivitelező már garanciális javításokat végzett rajta. Volna egy tippem, lekaszálta az út résein kibúvó füvet. Aztán ismételten ÜNNEPÉLYESEN adták át.

**


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Szeptember 19)

*Egyik ámulatból - a másik bámulatba esünk!*
Miért?
Érdemes elolvasni az alábbiakat. Ismét ment a pénz szórás - de ezerrel, pontosítok, sokkal többel. A végösszeget nem ismerjük.
*Solton* a vasúti átjárót felújították, sőt szintbe is hozták az 52-es úton. Ez még semmi! Fénysorompót is szereltek a városlakók örömére. Többen értetlenkednek, hogy ezt miért csinálták itt és most? *Mivel 9,5 éve, egyetlen vonat sem jár arra. Megszűntették a vonatközlekedést.*
Nagyon szerényen – _nemcsak én_, - többen feltennék a kérdést, hogy erre miért nem ott került sor, ahol szükséges lett volna. Ahol életveszély van, mert valódi vasúti közlekedés van, s még fénysorompó sincs, vagy az a hagyományos leeresztő sorompó. Aztán hun működik, hun meg nem. Ott az emberek jobbra-balra néznek és futnak, át a másik oldalra.
Autóval pedig? No igen, az ilyen átjárókon, a vezetők rendesen beletaposnak a gázba, mert nem akarnak összeütközni a hirtelen felbukkanó mozdonnyal.
*A Solti Koronarádió *közölte mert egy Facebook közösségből tudott meg, idézzük: *„Solt »aranykulcsos« közösségi oldalán tudatták a közlekedőkkel, hogy a szeptember eleje óta végzett vasúti átjáró-felújítás az 52-es úton véget ért.*
_A MÁV FKG Kft. kivitelezői a munkálatok első hetében teljes útzár mellett dolgoztak és ki kellett kerülni a vasút és a főút találkozási pontját, de mostanra minden szükséges javítási és korszerűsítési feladatot elvégeztek.
Az átjáró fénysorompós biztosítással üzemel, tudatták ugyanazon közösségi felületen.”_





_Alapos tervezés előzte meg a kivitelezést.A kiváló szakembereket felvonultató cég betartva a határidőket, kényelmesebbé és biztonságosabbá varázsolta a vasúti átjáróban történő közlekedést. A 30-as sebességkorlátozás is megszűnt. Köszönet az elvégzett munkáért!
I_tt semmi másról nincs szó, *csak útépítésről: megismételem - vonat ugyanis 9,5 éve nem járt azokon a síneken.
**
Széppé varázsolták, építették az átjárót. De még mindig nem fér bele az agyamba, miért? Talán újból lesz itt vasúti közlekedés? Akkor erről az érintettek, az ott lakók, sőt a Solti Koronarádió miért nem tud? Azt is nehezményezem, hogy egy helyi rádiónak miért a Facebook oldalról kell megtudnia azt, ami elsősorban az ott élőkre vonatkozik? Ezek szerint új hírmondót tisztelhetünk a közösségi oldalban?


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Szeptember 23)

No comment, mert erre képtelenség bármit is írni...
Ami a lényeg, ezt megtervezték, ezen dolgoztak, no igen, szépen sorolnak egymás után a talpfák, sőt a síneket is szépen rögzítették a talpfákhoz. A többiről nem beszélek, a látvány "lenyűgöző". Ami még ide tartozik, hogy ezt a munkát átvették, no és valakik - valakiknek fizettek is érte. 
No itt jön be részemről a no comment...




Budapest, Budafok. Épül a jövő! Bravóóóó!


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Október 2)

Kvóta népszavazás

*Budapesti kerületi bontásban a részvétel 15 órakor
Kerület Választópolgárok száma Szavazáson megjelentek száma A megjelentek aránya (%) 
*
Budapest I. kerület 31,83%
Budapest II. kerület 29,96%
Budapest III. kerület 26,92%
Budapest IV. kerület 26,57%
Budapest V. kerület 28,19%
Budapest VI. kerület 24,08%
Budapest VII. kerület 22,57%
Budapest VIII. kerület 21,37%
Budapest IX. kerület 24,26%
Budapest X. kerület 25,63%
Budapest XI. kerület 29,22%
Budapest XII. kerület 30,85%
Budapest XIII. kerület 22,49%
Budapest XIV. kerület 25,52%
Budapest XV. kerület 27,09%
Budapest XVI. kerület 32,3%
Budapest XVII. kerület 30,75%
Budapest XVIII. kerület 29,74%
Budapest XIX. kerület 27,77%
Budapest XX. kerület 27,1%
Budapest XXI. kerület 28,54%
Budapest XXII. kerület 31,1%
Budapest XXIII. kerület 29,05%

_Forrás: Nemzeti Választási Iroda
*_
Több mint tízmilliárd forintot költött a kormány arra, hogy a magyar állampolgárok vasárnap népszavazáson kimondják: nem akarnak kötelező uniós menekültkvótát. Az, hogy a szavazáson résztvevők nagy többsége ebben egyetértük velük, aligha kétséges. Az igazi kérdés az, hogy mennyien szavaznak majd érvényesen. A kormány az utolsó pillanatokig küzd, a baloldali ellenzék és megannyi civil szervezet viszont távolmaradásra, vagy érvénytelen voksolásra buzdít.
*
*Kvóta szavazás - időben tovább:
Az ország kevesebb, mint harmada szavazott - 15 óráig.
*
Kérdés, mennyi lesz az érvénytelen szavazat.A választópolgárok 30,66%-a adta le szavazatát délután három óráig. Ez azt jelenti, hogy már 5%-os elmaradásban van a jelenlegi részvétel a 2008-as, szociális népszavazáséhoz képest. Akkor végül 50,51 százaléka vett rész a referendumon a szavazóknak.
*
Forrás: hvg.hu:
*A miniszterelnök: ha az "igen" lesz többségben, akkor lemond.*

*
Forrás: 24.hu:
*Lemond Orbán? Nem? Azt mondja, bonyolult kérdést kapott, pedig nem is. Azt tették fel neki, lemond-e a miniszterelnök, ha érvénytelen lesz a referendum.Sokadjára fut neki, mire sikerül értelmesen válaszolnia. A végén azért még odateszi, hogy: mondjátok be, ha valaki kormányt akar buktatni, eljön és igennel szavaz. Vagyis: mozgósít, mert érzi, annyira alacsony a részvétel, hogy nem lesz meg az eredményességi küszöb.*


----------



## CasaLoma (2016 Október 2)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> Kvóta népszavazás
> 
> *Budapesti kerületi bontásban a részvétel 15 órakor A megjelentek aránya (%) *


Jó nagy hűhót csaptak a semmiért. (és jól megmutatták... kinek is?  )


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Október 2)

CasaLoma írta:


> Jó nagy hűhót csaptak a semmiért. (és jól megmutatták... kinek is?  )


*
Kedves CasaLoma. Azé' nem volt ám ez felesleges. Már, mint - itt saját magam idézem - szintén ebben az *Országászatban*, de a *Pénzről szól a világ c. topikban írtam le*, no ide is felvésem. Alábbiakban olvashatod, hogy nekik megérte. Az, hogy ez nekünk mennyire nem, ez őket kevésbé, ill. egyáltalán nem érdekli. Arról viszont u.ott - alább - olvashatsz, hogy nem érezhetik magukat olyan nagy örömködésben, mert vizslatják ám az UNIO-s pénzeket, hogyan és mennyire, mire költötték. Itt vannak, s őket nem lehet ám megvezetni. Pénzügyi szakemberek,Brüsszelből. Érdemes, azt az írást is elolvasnod. Köszönném.
G.B.

"*238 millió forintot kapta*k - lengőkaros hirdetésekért
*Garancsi István* cége, az ország 8. legbefolyásosabb embere, O.V. barátja, az ESMA a menekültek ellen hangoló kormányzati kampányra szánt pénzből, 238 millió forintot kapott. - Tudta meg az RTL Híradó. Garancsi cége, az ESMA villanyoszlopokra szerelhető, úgynevezett lengőkaros hirdetéseket adott el, összesen 5100 darabot.
Az ilyen típusú hirdetéseket 2015-ig jogszabály tiltotta, mert elterelték a figyelmet az utakon, balesetet okozhattak. Az ESMA Zrt.-be Garancsi István egyébként 2015-ben szállt be.

A kormányzati tájékoztatás szerint szó sincs arról, hogy közeli jóbarátok között osztanák ki a kampányra szánt pénzt, hiszen a kormánynak nem médiafelületeket árusító cégekkel van szerződése, hanem médiaügynökségekkel, ők választották ki Garancsi cégét.




*
_Óh, de jó, hogy erről a köznépet felhomályosították. Ennek a sornak már soha nem lesz vége, akik a pénzcsap elé járulnak, hogy megtöltsék a táskájukat?"
*
_


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Október 2)

*Kvóta szavazás eredménye - 20h 23'-kor az alábbi:
*
A szavazatok 66 százalékának összeszámlálása után így áll a helyzet:* 38,78% az érvényes szavazatok aránya*, vagyis a tényleges részvétel valami ilyesmi lehet. Ez bőven az érvényességhez kellő 50% + 1 szavazat alatt van.
Az *érvényesen választók közül 98,23% szavazott nem-*mel 
és
*1,77% szavazott igennel.
Az érvénytelen szavazatok aránya 5,93%.*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Október 3)

*Eredménytelen és érvénytelen lett a kvóta referendum*, 

a népszavazás jelenlegi törvényi szabályozása szerint. A*z eredménytelen* szót, nem használta tegnapi, késő esti beszédében a magyar miniszterelnök. Pedig ez lett volna az igaz szó *a 43,8 százalékos részvételre*. 
A jelenlegi kormány biztos volt a győzelmében, hogy már a tűzijátékot is megrendelték a népszavazás lezárásához. A miniszterelnök nyilatkozata szerint, ha már megvették, akkor ünnepelni is kell. Szerinte. Ezért aztán, vasárnap, este 10 óra tájban fel is lőtték a Lánchíd mellett lehorgonyzott és rendőrségi hajókkal védett uszályról a tűzijáték rakétákat. Több budapesti kerületben és vidéki városban is történt tűzijáték. Ami eléggé érthetetlen…
A Magyar Helsinki Bizottság véleménye szerint a népszavazáson győzött az emberség, a józanság, a gyűlölet és a félelem felett. A jogvédő szervezet szerint a kormány hosszú hónapok óta mindent a kényszernépszavazásnak és az azt kísérő példátlan gyűlöletkampánynak rendelt alá. A végtelenségig azonban nem lehet az egészségügy, az oktatás, a korrupció, a szegénység és az elvándorlás kezelése helyett állandóan a migránsokkal riogatni – állítják. A kormány mintegy 12 milliárdnyi adóforintot költött propagandára, ezt tetézi a népszavazás ötmilliárdos szervezési költsége. Ehhez képest most már a kormányfő is arról beszél, hogy mindegy – figyelmeztetnek a jogvédők –, érvényes-e a népszavazás vagy sem, az általuk bevezetni kívánt törvényeket mindenképpen meghozzák.
Most a választók előtt kell elszámolnia a kormánynak, miért is kellett értelmetlenül 17 milliárdot – százezer állampolgár átlagos havi bérét – elherdálnia a semmiért – emelik ki a civilek.
A* hazudozással megszerzett voksokat úgy próbálja felhasználni a kormány, hogy azokkal sikeresnek állítsa be majd a referendum eredményét. Ennél csak az az elképesztőbb, hogy a sok millió távolmaradó nem létező voksait is magának tulajdonítja a kabinet annak érdekében, hogy az elbukott kezdeményezését utólag igazolja.* 
Ez azonban éppúgy hazugság, mint amilyen hazugság lenne az ellenkezője, mert a nem szavazókról soha nem tudhatjuk meg, hogy mi volt az álláspontjuk.

Az *érvénytelen szavazatokból egy csokor*:






forrás: Facebook






"Üzenem a kormánynak" megoldás
forrás: Facebook





Ez egy nyúl portréja
forrás: Facebook





Malacok profilja
forrás: Facebook





"Félelmetes"?? 
forrás: Facebook





forrás: Facebook
*
Zárkóképünk a tűzijáték, de mit is "kellene" ünnepelnünk? Hja, mer' megrendelték, kifizették...


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Október 4)

*Spórolni tudni kell!
S, lám, a Fidesz megmutatta a hogyanját, a mikéntjét*

Egyetlen tévécsatorna sem tudta/tudja előre, hogy mennyit kell majd fizetniük azért az áramért, amit felhasználtak. Ezek szerint a tájékoztatást a Fidesz nem ingyért mérte. A felhasznált az áramért, a Fidesz majd utólag küldi a számlát.
A Bálnában a Fidesz népszavazási eredményváró rendezvénye után a kábeleiket az áramelosztóból kihúzogató tévéstábok, hangosan méltatlankodtak. Ami jogos, hiszen a 14 milliárdba kerülő népszavazás után, a Fidesz velük fizetteti ki, az eredményváró tudósításához felhasznált áramnak a díját.
A kormánypárti eredményváró abszolút fapados volt: a hasonló eseményeken azért minimumnak számító ásványvizet sem biztosították. A vízért, kávéért valamit a harapnivalóért is fizetni kellett az újságíróknak. Az árakról tájékoztatásul: egy kávé 500, egy limonádé és almás pite kompót 1.400 forintért adtak. 
No igen’ a mosdót ingyen használhatták a stáb tagjai.


----------



## bajo (2021 Április 16)

setni írta:


> Miért?
> Egyszerűen a kormány nem talál megfelelő példaképet vagy nem is akar, elég ha a Jobbik vitorláiból kifogja a szelet.
> Csak hiába is írkálunk bármit a kormány szavazók csóválják a fejüket, de maradnak.
> Azt hírdeti a kormány hogy három választás van vagy a kommunisták, vagy a fasiszták vagy ők. Természetesen ennyire leegyszerűsítve hisz csak ezt értik a választói.(ezt is várják el)


Ha már éeírta, hogy "fasiszták" nevezze is meg őket, mert én itt élek, és ilyenről nem tudok. Tudom - Ön okos ember - most azt mondja, hogy "sokról nem tudok". lehet, de Mindszentit, mint embert így beállítani, egyszerűen blődség. Tessék talán "jobban" megismerni az életét, és tetteit, akkor nem írkálnának ilyen butaságokat. Mindszenti, lehet, hogy megosztó személyiség volt, de amit tett, azt a Hazájáért tette.


----------



## setni (2021 Április 16)

bajo írta:


> Ha már éeírta, hogy "fasiszták" nevezze is meg őket, mert én itt élek, és ilyenről nem tudok. Tudom - Ön okos ember - most azt mondja, hogy "sokról nem tudok". lehet, de Mindszentit, mint embert így beállítani, egyszerűen blődség. Tessék talán "jobban" megismerni az életét, és tetteit, akkor nem írkálnának ilyen butaságokat. Mindszenti, lehet, hogy megosztó személyiség volt, de amit tett, azt a Hazájáért tette.


Nos ha itt élsz akkor tudod hogy az állampárt kommunistáknak hívja a baloldaliakat és a szélső jobbot meg fasisztáknak tekintik. Persze ez leegyszerűsítés de, sajnos vagy sem, így értik a választóik.
Bocs de, elég régi ez a hozzászólásom hogy nem tudom mit írtam mindszentiről,
Annyit sikerült kihámoznom a magyarságáról hogy sajna nem felel meg az orbáni előírásoknak.
, _az a magyar, akinek az unokája is magyar lesz_.”


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Április 16)

Legalább a nevét írnátok le helyesen, de főleg nem kisbetűvel! Ennyi tiszteletet megérdemel mindenkitől! (Mindszenty)


----------

